# ALL Gold 24" Wire Wheels



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I have 2 All Gold 24" Standard Wire Wheels with adaptors and knock offs you pay for shipping $200.00 for all, I have two diffrent types of adaptors you pick the ones you want

ask for Dan 1-800-238-3294


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

those adaptors look good, safe looking, they should bring those out for normal seized wires


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I don't know alot about this stuff but we have two sizes of adaptors the one pictured is for the 24" we have and the rest fit the rest


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

$200


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

its a good deal so buy them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

r u willing 2 sell a set of adaptors and r they 5 lug universal


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

do u have the set? :biggrin:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

sets of 2


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Aug 18 2009, 10:38 AM~14804343
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :burn:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## spokeztruth2017 (Jun 11, 2017)

I know this is really old thread, but I was wondering if those adaptors are sold?


----------

